# Buying Assembled Rig!! Is my config any good?? HELP!!!



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi,  (Find updated config here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...-rig-my-config-any-good-help.html#post1274263)

I am planning to buy an Assembled Rig by the end of September in Bangalore.(After advice from Forum members, I have changed purchase date from 2-3 months to end of September... Thanx mavihs...  )

After about 2 weeks of "Research", I have come up with the following config. (prices included):

CPU: Intel Core i3 530 2.93 GHz  - Rs.5050
MB: INTEL 55WB DDR3 - Rs.5420
RAM: 2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz Kingston x 2 - Rs.5000
HDD: Western Digital 1TB SATA Green Power - Rs.3410
Graphics: 1GB FX GeForce 9800 GT - Rs.5626
Monitor: BenQ E2220HD 22 inch - Rs.8187
Cabinet: iBall Entizer - Rs. 1026
SMPS: 600W Cooler Master Extreme Power  - Rs.3669
Sound: ACreative Inspire 2.1 Speakers  - Rs.1819
ODD: DVD Writer Sony SATA 24X  - Rs.1000
KB/Mouse: Microsoft USB Desktop 600 - Rs.717
UPS: 650VA APC - Rs.2840

Will NOT be overclocking.. Will use Windows 7 Ultimate (Purchased separately - Not included in Rig price).

I will be using the Rig mainly for Gaming (Crysis, Assassin's Creed 2, Prototype, Starcraft 2, BioShock, so on and so forth...), Music and Movies..

My main concern is a 50K Budget - (The above rig + plus a few accessories comes to around 48800 (incl. tax) in Bangalore).

Questions:

Will my SMPS support this config comfortably or do I need a better one?
Will the 650VA UPS suffice for a few minutes of backup?
Will the Cabinet (2 fans incl.) provide sufficient cooling?

Any criticism/suggestions are welcome, but please try and keep it in the 50K budget.

Diablo 3 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 7, 2010)

Suggestion 1 - Change SMPS to Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k (CM xtreme is very bad)
Suggestion 2 - Change HDD to WD blue 1 TB at same price (green is 5400RPM drive)
Suggestion 3 - Change cabinet to Zebronics Bijli or Cooler master Elite 310 @1.2k (without SMPS) or NZXT Gamma @ 2k (iball cabbys aren't good)
Suggestion 4 - Change keyboard mouse to Logitech combo @ .7k
Suggestion 5 - No need of the sound card
Suggestion 6 - Wait for more suggestions before buying


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^
my god!!!
that rig is not good at all!!!(your dealer must have convinced you to get these)
but anyway,
i am suggesting a config
which will kick some serious ass!!!

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz	@		4.8k
Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H 	@		4.5k
Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @		5.2k
Cooler Master Elite 430   @             2.7k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @1TB		3.6k
LG 22x DVD	@			1.1k
Dell S2209W@				8.5k
Corsair VX450@				3.7k
MSI HD5850 1GB GDDR5	@	16.7k 
Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo@0.7k
Sennheiser HD201 Headphone@1.2k
TOTAL =52.7k

uhh!!
looks like i overshot your budget!
but trust me,
if you want to play all the latest games maxxed out in full HD,
in a budget of 50k,
this is the way to go!!!
never trust a dealer's words!!
good luck!

p.s.
i recommended you a good headphone instead of a crappy budget speaker system
but if you want to go for speakers,
altec lansing has a few value offerings!!


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 7, 2010)

> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz	@		4.8k
> Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H 	@		4.5k
> Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @		5.2k
> Cooler Master Elite 430   @             2.7k
> ...



You missed the UPS.Change it to -

Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz	@		4.8k
 Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H 	@		4.5k
 Corsair 2*2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @		5.2k
*  Zebronics Bijli without SMPS @ 1.2k*
 Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 @1TB		3.6k
 LG 22x DVD	@			1.1k
 BenQ G2220 @ 7.5k
 Corsair VX550@ 4.7k
*Zotac Geforce GTX 460 768MB 12k*
 Logitech Keyboard Mouse Combo@0.7k
 Sennheiser HD201 Headphone@1.2k
*Numeric 1KVA 4k*
 TOTAL - 50.5k


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 7, 2010)

Cybertonic said:


> You missed the UPS.Change it to -
> 
> Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz	@		4.8k
> Gigabyte 785 GMT-US2H 	@		4.5k
> ...


i dunno
is it safe to recommend a gtx 460 with zebby bijli?
look what happened with tkin!!


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 7, 2010)

OP's config is not at all optimized.You can go in either way; AMD or Intel.
core i3-i5 or Athlon II X4-Phenom II X4.
If you are going fir Intel, dont go for intel board,they cant be OCed.
The suggested AMD configs are good.


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 7, 2010)

Wow!!! Thanx for the reply guys.. I haven't contacted a dealer yet, so I came up with this config all by myself.. I'm checking the prices now and will make the changes in a few minutes.. Once again, thanx for the heads-up..


----------



## Cilus (Aug 7, 2010)

50k is not at all a bad budget, It is the budget where people is buying gaming PC most of the times. You just need a little bit of tuning:
*
Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz @ 4.9k
ECS A885GM-A2 @ 4.9k
Kingston 2 X 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 4.6k
NZXT Gamma @ 2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 3.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.8k
VTX3D HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.2k* or *Palit GTX 460 1GB GDDR5 SONIC @ 14.5k*

*Total 47k*

If you want to reduce the price by going for a GT 460 768 MB @ 12.4k. But there are performance difference between the 768 MB and 1 GB version.

Reason: Athlon II X4 over Core i3/i5. i3 and i5 are dual core processors, where as Athlon II X4 is a quad core. So you will find better performance in multi tasking and future gen games.
The motherboard I've suggested is not a high performance one, but at your budget it will offer lots of features like USB3.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ finding ECS isn't a easy task. also taking Plait now is like testing your own luck. if luck bad, it'll overheat like crazy.

so better go with the Gigabyte as most suggested & with VTX3D or Powercolor (VTX3D is a manufactured by Tul Corporation, same as PowerColor). or Sapphire.

with rest of 3k or so, a APC 650VA or a Numeric 1Kva UPS.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 8, 2010)

deepakkumarb22 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to buy an Assembled Rig in 2-3 months in Bangalore. After about 2 weeks of "Research" and oodles of help from the Forum Gods, I have come up with the following config. (prices included):
> 
> ...


your pricing is way off! where are you buying all this from? also are you open to buying online?
with a budget of 60K atleast buy an Elite 430!



Cool Buddy said:


> Suggestion 1 - Change SMPS to Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k (CM xtreme is very bad)
> *Suggestion 2 - Change HDD to WD blue 1 TB at same price (green is 5400RPM drive)*
> Suggestion 3 - Change cabinet to Zebronics Bijli or Cooler master Elite 310 @1.2k (without SMPS) or NZXT Gamma @ 2k (iball cabbys aren't good)
> Suggestion 4 - Change keyboard mouse to Logitech combo @ .7k
> ...


there is no WD 1TB Blue available in India!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, so maybe seagate 1TB.
OP, please don't change the opening post after people have made so many replies. If someone visits the thread after that, it becomes impossible to understand what's going on. Make another post about your modified decision.
Earlier you had written 9800GT and CM Xtreme 600W, but then you changed it to HD5850 & corsair VX550W. Now if people see my suggestion, they will think me to be a fool suggesting 450W PSU for a HD5850. Didn't you realise that? Or you wanted people who are trying to help you to look foolish


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 8, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> OK, so maybe seagate 1TB.
> OP, please don't change the opening post after people have made so many replies. If someone visits the thread after that, it becomes impossible to understand what's going on. Make another post about your modified decision.
> Earlier you had written 9800GT and CM Xtreme 600W, but then you changed it to HD5850 & corsair VX550W. Now if people see my suggestion, they will think me to be a fool suggesting 450W PSU for a HD5850. Didn't you realise that? Or you wanted people who are trying to help you to look foolish



Oops.. heh heh.. Sorry Cool Buddy.. Newbie here.. i thought I'd keep the updated config on the first page.. My bad.. I'll make the changes and put a note on the first page on where to find the updated config. How's that? 

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




mavihs said:


> your pricing is way off! where are you buying all this from? also are you open to buying online?
> with a budget of 60K atleast buy an Elite 430!
> 
> 
> there is no WD 1TB Blue available in India!



I dunno about the WD 1TB Blue, but I get all the prices from www.bwindia.net.. He's a dealer in Indiranagar, Bangalore and his prices are always updated on his website.. I called the dealer and he said he'd get me a quote for the Cooler Mster Elite 430 and NZXT Gamma on monday.. Will update as soon as I get a quote.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

Hi,

I am planning to buy an Assembled Rig in 2-3 months in Bangalore. After about 2 weeks of "Research" and oodles of help from the Forum Gods, I have come up with the following config. (prices included):

CPU: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz - Rs.4675
MB: GigaByte ATI 785G Chipset MA785GM-US2H - Rs.4394
RAM: 2 GB Kingston DDR3 1333MHz x 2 - Rs.4572
HDD: Seagate SATA 1 TB 32 MB Cache - Rs.3410
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD5850 1 GB - Rs.16011
Monitor: BenQ G2220HD 22 inch - Rs.7179
Cabinet: NZXT Gamma - Rs.2200 / Cooler Master Elite 360 - Rs. 2094
SMPS: Corsair VX550W - Rs.3536
Sound: Altec Lansing VS4121 - Rs.2829
ODD: 22X LG DVD Writer - Rs.770
KB/Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curved - Rs.918
UPS: APC 1100VA BR1100CI-IN - Rs.4428

Will NOT be overclocking.. Will use Windows 7 Ultimate (Purchased separately - Not included in Rig price).

I will be using the Rig mainly for Gaming (Crysis, Assassin's Creed 2, Prototype, Starcraft 2, BioShock, so on and so forth...), Music and Movies..

My main concern is a 60K Budget - (The above rig comes to around 58000 (incl. tax) in Bangalore).

NOTES: Heh heh.. Had to up my budget from 50K to 60K with all the advice pouring in.
The NZXT Gamma is rare in Bangalore and I'm unable to find a price listing for the Cooler Master Elite 430 (although I think it's about 2500+), so I've put in a possible replacement cabinet. Same goes for the 2*2GB Corsair 1333MHz DDR3 RAM (Rs.7204).

EDIT: My dealer said he'd get me a quote for the Cooler Master 430 and NZXT Gamma on Monday.. Will update prices then.

Any criticism/suggestions are welcome, but please try and keep it in the 60K budget atleast.

Diablo 3 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## mavihs (Aug 8, 2010)

if your planning to wait 3 months the better ask for help a month before as there going to be lots of prices changes coming & also some new H/W release!


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 8, 2010)

mavihs said:


> if your planning to wait 3 months the better ask for help a month before as there going to be lots of prices changes coming & also some new H/W release!



I'm actually planning to buy the rig by the end of September but if better H/W releases happen at the time or in the near future, I'll postpone the purchase by a max of 3 months...


----------



## mavihs (Aug 8, 2010)

deepakkumarb22 said:


> I'm actually planning to buy the rig by the end of September but if better H/W releases happen at the time or in the near future, I'll postpone the purchase by a max of 3 months...



then bump this thread in mid of September & ask then!


----------



## fatalcore (Aug 8, 2010)

^agreed
3 month is a long time....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 8, 2010)

deepakkumarb22 said:


> OI'll make the changes and put a note on the first page on where to find the updated config. How's that?



Yes, above every post there is a permalink, you can post that too if the thread gets too long


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I'll be buying the PC this Friday instead. Any more updates about the configuration???


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 15, 2010)

The config you decided is a good one, go for it.


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> The config you decided is a good one, go for it.



Thanks Cool Buddy.. Will update soon.. 

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

Oh and BTW, what is the standard benchmarking software (3DMark '06 or 3D Mark Vantage etc ..)??

Or atleast something you guys have used???  

And do you have any software tips for increased or controlled performance (CPUZ etc etc...)??? 

Thanx...


----------



## rahul_brian (Aug 17, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^
> my god!!!
> that rig is not good at all!!!(your dealer must have convinced you to get these)
> but anyway,
> ...


 
good config but where did u get d prices its a little costly here>>


----------



## Piyush (Aug 17, 2010)

@deepak kumar
the config u mentioned is absolutely nice
there's no need of any tweaking required
and the prices are good too
better grab them fast

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

and is it really true?
*SMPS: Corsair VX550W - Rs.3536*

it might be 450W


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 17, 2010)

he he, VX550 for 3536!!!
not possible, he must have mistaken 450 for 550. I think 450 is enough for his system. 550 will cost over 5k I suppose, not sure though.


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> he he, VX550 for 3536!!!
> not possible, he must have mistaken 450 for 550. I think 450 is enough for his system. 550 will cost over 5k I suppose, not sure though.



Oops.. My Bad.. The Corsair VX550 is priced at Rs. 4873..

I get all my prices from a dealer in Indiranagar, Bangalore. Check out his website at www.bwindia.net ....

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

Hi.. Here's the updated config:

(NOTE: All prices from www.bwindia.net)

CPU: Athlon II X4 635 2.9GHz - Rs.4675
MB: GigaByte ATI 785G Chipset MA785GM-US2H - Rs.4041
RAM: 2 GB Corsair DDR3 1333MHz x 2 - Rs.4870
HDD: Seagate SATA 1 TB 32 MB Cache - Rs.3081
Graphics: ATI Radeon HD5850 1 GB - Rs.16063
Monitor: BenQ E2220HD 22 inch - Rs.8187
Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 430 - Rs. 2885
SMPS: Corsair VX550W - Rs.4873
Sound: Altec Lansing VS4621 - Rs.3031
ODD: 22X LG DVD Writer - Rs.751
KB/Mouse: Microsoft Comfort Curved - Rs.918
UPS: APC 1100VA BR1100CI-IN - Rs.4428

Any more updates are welcome... !!!


----------



## deepakkumarb22 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello again guys..

I bought my PC and it's going great!! Thank you so much.. 

My friend needs a new Rig at about 55-60 K and needs to know if a new config can be suggested.. Any updates??? He'll mainly use it for gaming.. A lot and lot of gaming..

Please advise.. 


BTW.. Should I start a new thread for this query???

Edit: Posted new thread in PC Components / Configurations.. Thanx..


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2010)

^^ congrats for your new PC.

BTW, *Post in appropriate section from next time*


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 30, 2010)

deepakkumarb22 said:


> Hello again guys..
> 
> I bought my PC and it's going great!! Thank you so much..


Cud u tell me which game have u played recently and at what settings..as i want to buy a rig as well and it wud help me decide


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

^^deepak's rig has 5850!!It can play all games at high resolution  with high to medium games!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Oct 31, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^deepak's rig has 5850!!It can play all games at high resolution  with high to medium games!!



What do you mean by hard to medium games???


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

^^Oh crap!!!so sorry...I meant "settings"!!..
guess I was thinkin somethin else while typin..
thanks for pointin it out!!!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 1, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^Oh crap!!!so sorry...I meant "settings"!!..
> guess I was thinkin somethin else while typin..
> thanks for pointin it out!!!



But this is supposed to be a high end card right??
so why high to MEDIUM settings...and if i go for let's say 955BE along with it then how will be the performance...


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 1, 2010)

I said "medium" settings for games such as Metro2333,Modern Warfare2!!


----------

